# Why does Tren make you paranoid?



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Since been on tren iv been really paranoid which from reading is a common side effect and everyone i have spoken to have all said the same thing.

Why does Tren cause paranoia?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Aint got a clue but it drives me insane mate. Got myself so worked up before over silly things I had a panic attack!!(not like me!) couldn't breathe, was shaking, sweating, threw up, the lot! Not nice.


----------



## Greg89 (Apr 19, 2010)

It used to for me in the past when I ran it with high test.. Sent me mental.. Weird dreams, agression, paranoia, getting worked up over nothing.. even at a relatively low dose (200mg/week) and i'm naturally a chilled person..

Now i'm running slightly higher than a trt dose of test and I've over doubled the dose of tren (500mg/ week) and have 0 sides but all the benefits.. Definately worth a try if you haven't. This is going to be my standard cycle from now on whether bulking or cutting


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Aint got a clue but it drives me insane mate. Got myself so worked up before over silly things I had a panic attack!!(not like me!) couldn't breathe, was shaking, sweating, threw up, the lot! Not nice.


iv only run a moderate amount but the paranoia has been mental keep persuading myself my GF has cheated on me which she hasnt iv checked haaaaa thats how paranoid iv been. Its been little daft things then iv spent hours over thinking working myself up then i realise how daft im been then a few days later it will start all over again.

i wonder what the actual reasons are for it causing it though???

iv googled it but all it comes up with is countless threads on countless forums of people saying how paranoid they are on tren and how they think there GF is cheating on them hahaha


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Greg89 said:


> It used to for me in the past when I ran it with high test.. Sent me mental.. Weird dreams, agression, paranoia, getting worked up over nothing.. even at a relatively low dose (200mg/week) and i'm naturally a chilled person..
> 
> Now i'm running slightly higher than a trt dose of test and I've over doubled the dose of tren (500mg/ week) and have 0 sides but all the benefits.. Definately worth a try if you haven't. This is going to be my standard cycle from now on whether bulking or cutting


tbh i dont think im going to run it again any time soon iv felt like **** most of the cycle + the paranoia + sleepless nights and the sweating is driving me insane i work in a glassworks so you can imagine how bad it is normally with the heat.

on the flipside i look the best iv ever looked


----------



## Greg89 (Apr 19, 2010)

ASOC5 said:


> tbh i dont think im going to run it again any time soon iv felt like **** most of the cycle + the paranoia + sleepless nights and the sweating is driving me insane i work in a glassworks so you can imagine how bad it is normally with the heat.
> 
> on the flipside i look the best iv ever looked


mate its a weird feeling.. somewhere in your head you know its the tren but it still feels like its everyone else in the world who is a knobhead not you! i'm pretty headstrong but it still messed with me massively.

genuinely though.. i had the paranoia, insomnia, agression, sweats etc. every single day I ran 600 test/200 tren (was running prop/ace so felt it from day 1 or 2)... The second I swapped the ratio's to 200test / 500tren the sides disappeared completely within a few days and haven't come back.. Dont write off tren until you give it a go that way trust me! the results have been incredible as well in comparison to any other compound ive tried


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

never felt paranoid or aggressive on tren in the slightest - must be down to the individual


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Greg89 said:


> mate its a weird feeling.. somewhere in your head you know its the tren but it still feels like its everyone else in the world who is a knobhead not you! i'm pretty headstrong but it still messed with me massively.
> 
> genuinely though.. i had the paranoia, insomnia, agression, sweats etc. every single day I ran 600 test/200 tren (was running prop/ace so felt it from day 1 or 2)... The second I swapped the ratio's to 200test / 500tren the sides disappeared completely within a few days and haven't come back.. Dont write off tren until you give it a go that way trust me! the results have been incredible as well in comparison to any other compound ive tried


iv only been running 75mg EOD. Im not writing it off completely never say never i will most likly run it again in the future but not for a while


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

husky said:


> never felt paranoid or aggressive on tren in the slightest - must be down to the individual


Could be, but normally im the most laid back person going not much phases me but while iv been on tren iv been a completely different person.

Cant begin to imagine how bad someone who is paranoid normally would be


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Its because it affects the dopamine receptors in the brain that you get the feelings of paranoia etc. Ill go off and search for the article somewhere. Bet I cant find the bugger now lol Lets just say if you know anything about mental health - dopamine is a central player in the roles of bipolar and schizophrenia they reckon and within those conditions dopamine regulation affects/limits paranoia etc......


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> Since been on tren iv been really paranoid which from reading is a common side effect and everyone i have spoken to have all said the same thing.
> 
> Why does Tren cause paranoia?


I don't think it does, all my friends and my missus says it does but I don't believe them they've always had it in for me!


----------



## MANC12 (Aug 9, 2012)

I feel good on tren no aggression or paranoia. Guess its like alcohol with aggressive and paranoia


----------



## MANC12 (Aug 9, 2012)

Could be a placebo with some


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why who the fu*says it does ?

Was it you ?

I know it was you, tell me it was you, l know it was !!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Never had sweats or bad dreams on tren. Just had strength and aggression and even now the aggression has dissapeared ive used it so much. On the down side, receeding hair line and thining which i hate and that it. well that all i know i mean, dont know what it does to my insides...


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

My best mate said it made him feel like an aggrieved grizzly bear behind a thin pane of glass.

Speaking as an outside observer when he was on cycle, my overwhelming impression wasn't so much paranoia as a complete lack of sense of humour.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

husky said:


> never felt paranoid or aggressive on tren in the slightest - must be down to the individual


Same sweaty as hell though


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Its because it affects the dopamine receptors in the brain that you get the feelings of paranoia etc. Ill go off and search for the article somewhere. Bet I cant find the bugger now lol Lets just say if you know anything about mental health - dopamine is a central player in the roles of bipolar and schizophrenia they reckon and within those conditions dopamine regulation affects/limits paranoia etc......


Finally an answer,Yeh be good if you can find that because google is a let down.


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> I don't think it does, all my friends and my missus says it does but I don't believe them they've always had it in for me!


if i was in your position of paranoia id be weighing up the possibility of those friends sleeping with the missus and exactly how and when and where


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

My girlfriend thinks I'm paranoid, she hasn't said anything but I know she thinking it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> if i was in your position of paranoia id be weighing up the possibility of those friends sleeping with the missus and exactly how and when and where


Stop fcuking watching me, is that you outside my fcuking house? FFS


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> My girlfriend thinks I'm paranoid, she hasn't said anything but I know she thinking it


Mate it's been done twice already lol


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

It's because....hold on I think I heard something downstairs :whistling:


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

SwAn1 said:


> Mate it's been done twice already lol


Bastard haha


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Stop fcuking watching me, is that you outside my fcuking house? FFS


who's house? your house are you sure its your house? it could be someone elses


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> who's house? your house are you sure its your house? it could be someone elses


Stop fcuking with my head, I'm in your house, i think, no I'm not, fuk knows. You're trying to make me paranoid arent you!


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> Stop fcuking with my head, I'm in your house, i think, no I'm not, fuk knows. You're trying to make me paranoid arent you!


im paranoid that your paranoid about me trying to make you paranoid........this shot of Tren ace should help


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

ASOC5 said:


> im paranoid that your paranoid about me trying to make you paranoid........this shot of Tren ace should help


I was convinced you were at my house trying to steal my gear so Ive just jabbed 5ml of PC tren and the last drops of WC tren to cover all bases. I'm still scared to turn off the lights, you nasty fcuker!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I hope this has helped the OP anyway!


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

durhamlad said:


> Its because it affects the dopamine receptors in the brain that you get the feelings of paranoia etc. Ill go off and search for the article somewhere. Bet I cant find the bugger now lol Lets just say if you know anything about mental health - dopamine is a central player in the roles of bipolar and schizophrenia they reckon and within those conditions dopamine regulation affects/limits paranoia etc......


Does testosterone cause the same thing in some people? Or is it just tren


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

:lol: good old tren heads, god help us all.


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

bossdog said:


> Does testosterone cause the same thing in some people? Or is it just tren


19 nor compounds in general mate they also suppress serotonin levels - still searching for the original article I read...when I find it I shall post


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

durhamlad said:


> 19 nor compounds in general mate they also suppress serotonin levels - still searching for the original article I read...when I find it I shall post


How come when I take mdma on tren whcih boosts serotonin it makes me more paranoid. hmmmm


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

SwAn1 said:


> How come when I take mdma on tren whcih boosts serotonin it makes me more paranoid. hmmmm


Might be cause the mdma is being affected by other reactions with the tren? Also I used to love E but i was all lovey lovey till I came down then I was very paranoid?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

durhamlad said:


> Might be cause the mdma is being affected by other reactions with the tren? Also I used to love E but i was all lovey lovey till I came down then I was very paranoid?


Yeah maybe, valium helps on all counts lol


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

It's a really interesting question. Hormones and mood are linked for sure, I believe but exactly how does an endocrine imbalance affect the parts of our brain responsible for mood? There must be a unique alteration on Tren that can produce the classic and now infamous associated symptoms. Levomethamphetamine is used as a nasal decongestant and the only difference between that and Methamphetamine is that Levomethamphetamine is the R-enantiomer of Methamphetamine. The structures on paper look almost identical but that one small difference is the difference between a safe cold remedy and that filthy brain rotting crank you toot in a glass pipe.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

This is a good read for anyone interested http://www.mindandmuscle.net/articles/19-nortestosterone-effects-on-the-central-nervous-system-by-andreas-martin/


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

I find its not so much paranoia but total lack of empathy , im a dick head on it and dont care, other gear can make me aggressive but i know im getting aggressive so can keep it in check, with tren i dont care.. quite scary when i think about.. and im thinking of running it again next cycle .. i must crackers lol, the missus has warned me if i start being a nob im out


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

husky said:


> never felt paranoid or aggressive on tren in the slightest - must be down to the individual


This...it's very individual. It's never made me para either but definitely has made me not aggressive but more contrary about things...and I make choices and do things out of character for me. It just seems to have a very psychological knock on side effect for everyone..I guess they all do but Tren is the worst.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

It makes me paranoid as f#ck.....

But I love tren


----------



## ian73 (Feb 1, 2011)

Stuff drives me nuts don't know if I would take it again :whistling:


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I dont get paranoid but i do go distant and a bit quite also get very one track minded over training


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

cas said:


> It makes me paranoid as f#ck.....
> 
> But I love tren


Same here but its werth it lol. Less paranoia/stress when I'm single tho.


----------



## SpeciJr (Sep 18, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> I dont get paranoid but i do go distant and a bit quite also get very one track minded over training


Same with me, always turn into a proper cold bastard. Makes me not give a **** about anything.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Is this thread about me? I know i been asking alot of queations at present!! tren what tren i dont use tren! who told you? ha but seriously i have been told caber can help with paranoid thoughts on tren.


----------

